# Gathering of Eagle's 2007



## LegLockGuy (May 21, 2007)

Is anyone going to Gathering of Eagle's 2007 in Tinley Park, Il? The Tracy Kenpo school I'm debating on going to study is hosting it. It's gonna be days filled with many seminars. There's gonna be a whole mess of Kenpoists there. Tracy Kenpo, American Kenpo, Kajukenbo, White Tiger Kenpo, Shaolin Kempo and more. There's gonna be seminars done by Keith Hackney and Bart Vale just to say a couple. (though there's alot more) Then there's gonna be a Kenpo Hall of Fame and banquet dinner.

I'm thinking about going, anyone else?


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 21, 2007)

Should be fun! I won't be there tho.


----------



## RevIV (May 23, 2007)

can you post a link to this event?


----------



## LegLockGuy (May 23, 2007)

www.tracyskarate.com

It's all there.


----------



## KenpoDave (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there.  Registered way back in February.  

www.goe2007.com


----------



## Dave Simmons (May 27, 2007)

It has been 6 years since the last GOE! The GOE III this year is very important many of the old timers are anxious to share their knowledge. The Seniors are not getting any younger so this is an important event.


----------



## Jim Hanna (May 27, 2007)

Yep, there will be 5 of us coming up from little Canonsburg, PA.  This is my third GOE.  I consider the first two to have been pivotal in my kenpo development.  Looking forward to renewing friendships and meeting some new people that will go down as a part of Kenpo history.

Jim Hanna


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi folks!
I attended the GOE3 and the Kenpo Hall of fame and it was an incredible event! The instructors at the gathering ran the gamut in different formats of kenpo, From Tracy's to American kenpo to nick cerio's kenpo to John Mcsweeny's lineage! It was great seeing kenpo legends like Mills Crenshaw attend the event! I'll give a more detailed post later on,but it was a definite worthwhile event!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 9, 2007)

Pictures of the GoE III and Hall of Fame Banquet:

http://www.tracyskenpokarate.com/GOE III.htm


----------



## LawDog (Jul 10, 2007)

How many actually attended?


----------



## tigdra (Aug 6, 2007)

I went to the GOE and the awards hall of fame....

to tell you the truth out of 50 or so different seminars that were going on I feal that only about 10% was decent the rest was Basics and inserts. 

I was in one of the seminars and we began to do five swords, then went to my next seminar and again did five swords, then again the very next day someone started doing five swords. Alot of it felt like the same thing over and over. 

Don't get me wrong there were some great instructors there but the majority wasn't worth flying out to chicago and paying to see.

To tell you the truth I was very disappointed I was told that this was going to be tailored to black belts yet the majority of the info was begginerish, intermediate at most. There was one seminar that the guy that was teaching and asking if everyone knew what a reverse punch was and a front (snap) kick was. I must have walked out on about 8 seminars, the last couple of hours I just stopped going inside the rooms and would just watch what everyone was doing. 

Not to mention the the fact that it was so disorginized. They didn't now who was in which room until 2 minutes before starting on friday. By the way the occasion started on thursday but the seminar was on friday and saturday. One of the worst things was that there were a few individuals that amazing but they were all scheduled at the same time, lets say from 11-12:30, so you had to pick between them and then afterwards from 12:30 on there really wasn't anything worth seeing. I setteled for anything that was half interesting.   

I haven't said any names and I have all the names of the professors/masters that was printed and posted that pat tracy gave to me. But I haven't said any names due to the fact that I don't want to personally insult any individual, I am just venting. 

The real problem is that I have been doing martial arts for about 21 years and I love martial arts but when you don't get inspired by something you get dissapointed, every hour of the seminar I prayed that the next guy would have something good to teach. My hopes were up all through the two days; up untill the last seminar. 

I truthfully felt bad because I had walked out on so many instructors until I met a large group of individuals after the seminar was over on saturday that felt the same way I did. 

I would recommend going to seminars like this if you are not a black belt of if you haven't expored other alleys of martial arts. I am not saying that it sucked it was a great seminar, but not from an advanced student. For a black belt this was refreshments of core values and fundimentals. 

I am sorry if I have insulted anyone while in the process of expressing my opinion of something that I have gone to. My goal is not to dicredit anyone but to tell you what I felt and experienced during this seminar.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Aug 7, 2007)

tigdra said:


> I went to the GOE and the awards hall of fame....
> 
> to tell you the truth out of 50 or so different seminars that were going on I feal that only about 10% was decent the rest was Basics and inserts.
> 
> ...


 
Tigdra,

Sorry you did not walk away with anything! There were many excellent seminars such as Mills Crenshaw Kenpo Karate (early days in Utah), Ted Sumner's, Roger Greene's, George Lim etc. (including my own sessions).


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 10, 2007)

tigdra said:


> I went to the GOE and the awards hall of fame....
> 
> to tell you the truth out of 50 or so different seminars that were going on I feal that only about 10% was decent the rest was Basics and inserts.
> 
> ...


Hi Folks!
Dear Tigdra,
As I always say "everyone is entitled to their opinion" and I applaud you for being honest about your opinion. However, it is your only your opinion. I attended the event and found the exact opposite to be true of the seminars! I have no fear of mentioning names of those who I thouroughly enjoyed watching and training with at the event. 
Whether it was Joe Simonet with his explosive,no-nonsense approach ["Frequently Underestimated Consistantly Kenpo"] to Sid Gee's Cane seminar to George Lim's contact kenpo to  John Latourette's speed drill approach, The seminars were diverse and enjoyable! The main thing I was sorry about was that I could not attend more of them! I missed Mills Crenshaw's seminar and wanted to ask him many questions about his career. I was fortunate to film some of the seminars and evewn get in a couple of interviews for my TV show. 
With all due respect and please don't take this the wrong way,but, how do we know you even attended the seminar at al? Your post seems "purposefully vague" and you could have simply gotten some information second hand. I considered myself fortunate to even be asked to instruct at the event and those who attended my seminar even took the time to email me afterwards and compliment me on the topic and how it was presented. That is when you know you have affected a kenpoist! If I can give someone of a different or similar kenpo style insight into what I do and they appreciate it, then I've done my job! 
So,tigdra,who was it that YOU DID ENJOY attending their seminars? 
BTW, your screen name looks familar, have we met online before?
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Dave Simmons (Aug 10, 2007)

KenpoJoe,

Just wanted to Hi! GOEIII was great and the "Irish" added a great element to the event!


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 10, 2007)

tigdra said:


> I went to the GOE and the awards hall of fame....
> 
> to tell you the truth out of 50 or so different seminars that were going on I feal that only about 10% was decent the rest was Basics and inserts.
> 
> ...


 
I had a wise man once tell me that when you get up into the black belt rankings, new knowledge comes fewer and farther between, yet is typically broader.  What he meant was that after 21 years, you are not making the same kind of daily improvements that you were at...say...blue belt.  You have seen alot, and you know alot.

But, when you do learn one new seemingly little thing, you have a whole curriculum to apply it to.  5 Swords was done by alot of instructors there.  Why?  It is a standard.  Everybody likely knew it, so it was aimed to allow more people to participate on common ground.  I would bet that each seminar, even if the techniques were similar, covered different concepts.

Now, think about this...if you go to 15 seminars and learn one new concept at each, with a different technique as the standard, how likely are you to retain them?

If you attend 15 using the same technique, with a different concept, they are much easier to remember, and again, you can apply the concept curriculum wide, if you actually understand the curriculum.

I attended both of Roger Greene's seminars.  Same stuff I have been seeing for 5 years.  I almost have some of it memorized now.  Guess what?  I learned something new, and got some other stuff tweaked.  And after my 23 years in the arts, that is too much stuff.  It will take me a year or so to apply those "few" things to everything else I know.

Just because it appears simple does not mean it is NOT geared for black belts.


----------



## tigdra (Aug 13, 2007)

messed up


----------



## tigdra (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey kenpo joe If you believe that everyone is entitled to their opinion then why are you trying to discredit my opinion by Assuming that I wasn't at the event. 

I don't give names due to respect (something that some individuals lack) of all the martial artists that went to the seminar. I will humor you and answer you elementary school challenge regarding the fact that I state the truth when I say that I went to the seminar. 

I too enjoyed both classes of Mr. Simmonet (Friday and Saturday) and his constant beatings on Addy. The second day seminar included a review on his supported elbow concept as well as explaining his stick figure diagram which he employs to unbalance an individual as well as for countering. I enjoyed the fact that his movements are used for multiple attacks.

I also enjoyed Bart Vale's class. I know that many individuals did too since his tiny room was packed but unfortunately the second day that Bart Vale taught he was able to get a double room but due to the fact that Keith Hackney was next door to him (left if your looking at the rooms) his room was empty. 

Why should I continue no matter what information I give you it can still be second hand knowledge. But why stop there?

Let me ask you Joe didn't those purple wrist bands bug you. I don't know if you were there one day or two but since I was there since for the Friday and Saturday seminar I had to wear the arm band throughout the night, but it's not like the security were actually checking.

Hey Joe do you remember when the security were trying to help that one girl security with her baton, it kept on getting stuck. It was hilarious and it was really cool that Tom Saviano (Which was teaching about circular moments which I believe was called "power strikes") happened to pass by and teach the security girl a technique with the baton

Oh here is a floor plan just in case.

Ballroom............... Ballroom Room...................Merchindise
...X.......................... X............... R1 R2 R3 .....Room ........R4 R5 
reception .....................................X..X.. X.. |.... X........... X. X
desk....... little fountain.......................... doorway
..X.............. X ...........................Bathrooms |
..................................................X...... X
socialization room
X



hope this helps feel free to ask more questions about the event.


----------



## tigdra (Aug 13, 2007)

kenpodave thank you for the wise words I always enjoy your posts


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 14, 2007)

tigdra said:


> Hey Joe do you remember when the security were trying to help that one girl security with her baton, it kept on getting stuck. It was hilarious and it was really cool that Tom Saviano (Which was teaching about circular moments which I believe was called "power strikes") happened to pass by and teach the security girl a technique with the baton


 
Funny.  Roger Greene ended up doing the same thing with one of the female security guards.  Had her locking up her male counterpart with her baton.  She enjoyed it, he wasn't too sure.


----------



## Jim Hanna (Aug 14, 2007)

I pretty much see things like Dave Hopper. I'll also add that I have learned alot by watching how seminar leaders teach.

For example, I have been to many seminars. I have never seen two people work together as smoothly as Joe and Addy. He never has to reposition her, ask her to step up for the demo, etc. She is always watching and alert. Watch other ukes and you will see that oftentimes they have to be repositioned in some fashion. 

When Mr Tanaka presented his seminar at an earlier GOE, he had two of his students with him and even that combo was not as smooth and harmonious as Joe and Addy. 

I, and hopefully my students, learned something that snuk under the radar of many.

Another interesting thing that I learned is that seminar leaders sometimes contradict each other. As stated there were at least 3 seminars working an inward block to a right punch. And yet there were differences. Who is right and who is wrong, or is it just a matter of who is righter for you?

I have been to seminars that were dangerous--people being tossed around and into each other. The seminar leader had no control and little insight into the danger. So I learn how not to be.

Sid Gee taught a cane seminar in a room that had too many people. Yet, he did a masterful job at making sure everyone got a chance to train--safely. (except for me hitting Joe Rebelo accidently with a cane--sorry Joe). I learned not only how to use a cane but also how to conduct a seminar.

Jim


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL, and Joe learned to duck!!!


----------



## tigdra (Aug 16, 2007)

Jim hanna you are absolutly right about how addy doesn't have to get ques from joe. It's like they have an unspoken language. 

Quick side note about joe...has anyone seen his videos he is so calm in them after seeing him in person I can tell when he wants to curse in his videos. His seminar was great but what really made it a kicker was the fact that f-bombs and $#!t were being yelled out by joe every now and again.


----------



## Obliquity (Aug 16, 2007)

As a student of Sifu Joseph and Miss Addy for nearly a year now, I can tell you that their demonstrations here at home are every bit as precise as you have witnessed. I have to also mention Mr. Josh Adams who appears in some of the DVDs. Having all three of them here to observe and from whom to learn is a tremendous blessing.

As for Sifu Joseph's . . . intensity  . . . I believe that I/we (here in Wenatchee) are very fortunate to have him as an instructor. We are challenged to push ourselves every single class.


----------

